# New picture proves Obama is not an American



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

No self respecting American would ever dress like this:







Obama's Prom Photos | TIME.com


----------



## g5000 (May 23, 2013)

That black boy is touching a white girl!

TWO white girls!!!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 23, 2013)

what a pimp


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Obama's 1979 prom photo, yearbook note to 'foxy' friend unearthed - TODAY.com

Obama takes white girl to the prom........

Come on haters. Imagine if you had this before the election?


----------



## asaratis (May 23, 2013)

g5000 said:


> That black boy is touching a white girl!
> 
> TWO white girls!!!


...as he holds hands with the white boy!


----------



## g5000 (May 23, 2013)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> what a pimp



That makes the girls ho's.


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

and they whine about the extended vacation thread as petty..

Obama looks stoned in that picture...love the hair do though, so 70's

as for the dumb thread title, blaaaaa


----------



## asaratis (May 23, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> and they whine about the extended vacation thread as petty..
> 
> Obama looks stoned in that picture...love the hair do though, so 70's
> 
> as for the race baiting dumb thread, blaaaaa



Maybe this will get moved to The Rubber Room!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 23, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > and they whine about the extended vacation thread as petty..
> ...



Should be in conspiracy theories with the other birther threads.


----------



## asaratis (May 23, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Nah!  Ravi was just shitting us!


----------



## ecinicola (May 23, 2013)

its not about Obama's color, its about him as a person and what he is doing and what he believes in and its all wrong.     Obama is a Muslim, and he is not a Black person just because his skin in dark.  He is a Muslim. and no Muslim should have ever been elected in this country.


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> No self respecting American would ever dress like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you have against white dinner jackets?  Racist pig.


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > and they whine about the extended vacation thread as petty..
> ...



Nah.  It CAME from there!


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

a little convenient ya think?

Obama having a rough couple weeks and ALL OF A sudden they find a picture of him after FIVE years in office..


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > No self respecting American would ever dress like this:
> ...


They just don't go with dark blue shirts, powder blue ties and black slacks.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> a little convenient ya think?
> 
> Obama having a rough couple weeks and ALL OF A sudden they find a picture of him after FIVE years in office..



Woohoo! I won the bet. Thanks, Stuphie.


----------



## Sallow (May 23, 2013)

ecinicola said:


> its not about Obama's color, its about him as a person and what he is doing and what he believes in and its all wrong.     Obama is a Muslim, and he is not a Black person just because his skin in dark.  He is a Muslim. and no Muslim should have ever been elected in this country.



Where does it say that in the Constitution.

By the way, Obama is a "Christian".

And I don't hold that against him.


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > a little convenient ya think?
> ...



If it's for starting a stupid thread you deserve to win..
of course you cult members wouldn't find it weird WE are just now seeing these pictures AFTER five years in office..
It's like a drip drip drip to find out anything about him..


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Obama's 1979 prom photo, yearbook note to 'foxy' friend unearthed - TODAY.com
> 
> Obama takes white girl to the prom........
> 
> Come on haters. Imagine if you had this before the election?



If anybody would be hating that picture it would be moocow. You know seeing obama pimping with a white girl is pissing her off to no end.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2013)

Wait...ahaaaaa...see those books on the shelves....I bet those are commie books...I bet that photo in the back is a picture of Josef Stalin...yeah...and see how that white kid is holding his glass...probably some kind of sign signifying Maoism...clearly.


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait...ahaaaaa...see those books on the shelves....I bet those are commie books...I bet that photo in the back is a picture of Josef Stalin...yeah...and see how that white kid is holding his glass...probably some kind of sign signifying Maoism...clearly.



well, don't give up your day job


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

The blonde chick needs to pad her bra or alest wear one.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> The blonde chick needs to pad her bra or alest wear one.



Nah....she is a feminist. Secretly wishing she was a man...or maybe...she IS a man!!


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2013)

g5000 said:


> That black boy is touching a white girl!
> 
> TWO white girls!!!





Kiki Cannoli said:


> what a pimp



we used to call it "playin in the snow"


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> ecinicola said:
> 
> 
> > its not about Obama's color, its about him as a person and what he is doing and what he believes in and its all wrong.     Obama is a Muslim, and he is not a Black person just because his skin in dark.  He is a Muslim. and no Muslim should have ever been elected in this country.
> ...



But he is also BLACK, as ecoli was kind enough to remind us.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > The blonde chick needs to pad her bra or alest wear one.
> ...



Going braless means one wants to be a man?


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2013)

how much do i owe you Ravi for you proving a rw'er (in this case Steph) would turn the the thread into a conspiracy?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> No self respecting American would ever dress like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those girls are cute.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> The blonde chick needs to pad her bra or alest wear one.



Why?


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> how much do i owe you Ravi for you proving a rw'er (in this case Steph) would turn the the thread into a conspiracy?


Nothing, it was a sucker bet.


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > how much do i owe you Ravi for you proving a rw'er (in this case Steph) would turn the the thread into a conspiracy?
> ...



oh dear gawd, you two grow up OR post it here for all to see your childishness


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

ecinicola said:


> its not about Obama's color, its about him as a person and what he is doing and what he believes in and its all wrong.     Obama is a Muslim, and he is not a Black person just because his skin in dark.  He is a Muslim. and no Muslim should have ever been elected in this country.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > a little convenient ya think?
> ...





Sometimes they are SOOOOOOOO predictable.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Ravi...let me present Mr. Obvious...Mr. Obvious this is Ravi. You guys need to have a long talk.


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



we know you people are, we see the same shit from you people EVERY TIME


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> ecinicola said:
> 
> 
> > its not about Obama's color, its about him as a person and what he is doing and what he believes in and its all wrong.     Obama is a Muslim, and he is not a Black person just because his skin in dark.  He is a Muslim. and no Muslim should have ever been elected in this country.



Doesn't take much to draw them out does it?


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > The blonde chick needs to pad her bra or alest wear one.
> ...



Saggy


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ecinicola said:
> ...



sad that. He'll fit right in w/ squeeze berry, Sunshine, Misty, etc...


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



You really actually think that a woman who doesn't wear a bra wants to be a man?


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

LOL, this has turned into a whiny lib circle jerk thread...

can't stand to watch anymore, you all have fun


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, this has turned into a whiny lib circle jerk thread...
> 
> can't stand to watch anymore, you all have fun



I'd be embarrassed if I were as predictable as you, too. Poor Stuphie!


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, this has turned into a whiny lib circle jerk thread...
> ...



I'd be embarrassed to be such a WHINER like you and your whiny buddies..

but nobody can have a different THOUGHT than you people...WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


I knew you couldn't resist


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

ecinicola said:


> its not about Obama's color, its about him as a person and what he is doing and what he believes in and its all wrong.     Obama is a Muslim, and he is not a Black person just because his skin in dark.  He is a Muslim. and no Muslim should have ever been elected in this country.



Actually, the thread is about his attire.


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Break you arm patting yourself on the back now that you are done WAAA WAAA WAAING


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2013)

how many posts Stuphie going to make before keeping her promise to bail on the thread?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Seriously...
Dude...you put this thread in the HUMOR forum...as in...funny haha...you know...joking around...


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



She is what we call a Wimmins Libber

Close to being a man as it comes. I hear they don't even shave their pits


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> how many posts Stuphie going to make before keeping her promise to bail on the thread?



How many are YOU going to figure out before you realize that *I got the joke, but you cleary did not. *


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'm not a dude and I didn't put it in the humor section. But if that is your admission that you don't think so then fine.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well it is in the humor section, even at that - it should be pretty freaking obvious that I was crystal-clear joking. So if you need a neon sign stating it was...here you go:


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yep.  Captioned above.



> US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Community > Humor
> New picture proves Obama is not an American


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


No offense, you never can be too sure what wingnuts think.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Sigh....I didn't notice that it got moved. These people!


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well, Wrongwinger hit it pretty early in the thread.  Doesn't appear he got the humor either.  Unless, of course you were really serious and you have put out a fatwah about white dinner jackets.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


White dinner jackets should be outlawed.


----------



## Zona (May 23, 2013)

ecinicola said:


> its not about Obama's color, its about him as a person and what he is doing and what he believes in and its all wrong.     Obama is a Muslim, and he is not a Black person just because his skin in dark.  He is a Muslim. and no Muslim should have ever been elected in this country.



So that whole same church for 20 years thing was a lie?  . You people are insane.


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Obama's 1979 prom photo, yearbook note to 'foxy' friend unearthed - TODAY.com
> 
> Obama takes white girl to the prom........
> 
> Come on haters. Imagine if you had this before the election?




We have quite a few white women here in Burley. We got about a half dozen black folk and half of them are Mormon.


----------



## TNHarley (May 23, 2013)

So, on top of breaking laws about: pot, coaine and breaking his oath, he also has no respect for our drinking laws?
Does nto sound American
I would put it right up there with all the illegal aliens that have no respect for our laws, either
Good they have each others back!


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> how many posts Stuphie going to make before keeping her promise to bail on the thread?



And how many indicating her boredom over the subject?


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Annnnnnd....moving right along on the Predictable Train.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> So, on top of breaking laws about: pot, coaine and breaking his oath, he also has no respect for our drinking laws?
> Does nto sound American
> I would put it right up there with all the illegal aliens that have no respect for our laws, either
> Good they have each others back!



^


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2013)

g5000 said:


> That black boy is touching a white girl!
> 
> TWO white girls!!!



The composite white girl you mean.


----------



## dilloduck (May 23, 2013)

As Ravi can tell ya, true Americans wear hats


----------



## Ravi (May 24, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> So, on top of breaking laws about: pot, coaine and breaking his oath, he also has no respect for our drinking laws?
> Does nto sound American
> I would put it right up there with all the illegal aliens that have no respect for our laws, either
> Good they have each others back!


Exactly. What a shame that he wasn't an upstanding, moral person such as yourself. Heck, was it even legal for blacks to date whites back then???


----------

